# Bathys Hawaii



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I picked up the Bathys Hawaii this morning here it is on the rubber strap:



















Diameter: 41 mm

Thickness: 12mm

Movement: Ronda Swiss quartz with large date, metal retaining ring.

Crystal: Coated sapphire

Case: PVD coated with TiAlN, back engraved with a map of the Hawaiian islands, screw on back, screw-down crown.

Water Resistance: 200M (which is nearer 109 than 100 Fathoms as on the dial)

Lug Width: 22mm

Comes with both a rubber strap and a waterproof leather strap with signed PVD coated buckles, a black Pelican Brand 1030 waterproof Microcase.

Price at Â£229 ($400) including delivery to the UK plus Â£41 VAT and duty makes this quite an expensive watch but it is well specified and well made.

First impression is favourable and Bathys should be congratulated for doing something different.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Funky









I like it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It is different









Its hard to 'pidgen hole' it for me, it has the credentials of a divers watch 200m wr etc, even the name, I bet if you formed an opinion as to what it looked like from the name you would think dive watch, but its not styled like one









The PVD coating is very cool


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You are right Jason ..... it would make an ideal surfing watch


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

John,

Looks an intresting watch with a lot of positive comment on other forums

On reflection i am not sure if i would commit $470-480.00 on it.

Martin


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

large lume arabics, cool colour and large date I really like









....but I want a black bezel around that dial and different hands... and maybe an orange sec hand - just cos orange is my favorite colour at the mo

enjoy it John!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mart broad said:


> Looks an intresting watch with a lot of positive comment on other forums
> 
> On reflection i am not sure if i would commit $470-480.00 on it.


Fair comment Martin, IMO the ConUS price of $375 is about right given the PVD, engraving, sapphire crystal and peripherals .... but the international postage plus VAT/duty/handling charges makes it a pricey for the UK ... however having said that you are getting a very unusual and well built watch. It will be interesting to see what the automatic movement model is like when it is introduced next year sometime.



jonsedar said:


> ... but I want a black bezel around that dial and different hands... and maybe an orange sec hand - just cos orange is my favorite colour at the mo


I would like to see an internal bezel version


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't been able to decide between the silver and purple one, and yesterday when I was about to order the silver one, they're all sold out!? John wonâ€™t have any more done until this fall either, what a bummer









The Purple one looks great JoT, wanna send it to Sweden?


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

I have the UV model just picked it up a couple of weeks ago and for the money I think it is one of the best deals for such a limited and well designed watch.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

I can't wait for the automatic version!!!!!I've emailed John the Bathys Head Honcho about putting My name on any list there maybe.







.


----------



## Colorodo (Jun 9, 2006)

He has a new website coming out in august and you can sign up on a waiting list then.

http://bathyswatch.com you can check it out under the news section.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Colorodo!


----------

